# TransEuropa Ferries, Ramsgate/Oostende/Ramsgate



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The above company never ceases to amaze me. 

Just booked another crossing in February, Ramsgate - Oostende - Ramsgate for a trip to Amsterdam.

Out on a Friday, back on the Monday, the usual £42.00 return.

The price covers a motorhome upto 6m. I asked the lady about longer vehicles. Basically it is an extra £6 per metre in length, the height is irrelevant.

Best from Norfolkline was £64.00. P&O best price was £80.00.

I know that later in the year, when the dogs are allowed to travel overseas and are fully vaccinated etc, I will have to succumb to other operators due to TEF not conveying dogs. At these prices, they deserve custom!

Rapide561


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Very good value Rapide 561 . We have booked for a booze cruise in February, out 7:00 am Saturday, return 18:00 pm Sunday £21 return. It would be rude not to travel at these rates.


----------

